# Linedancer: Review



## Guest

Lure presentation is important, especially with plastics. Typically I've been able to get that 'injured' effect by placing an index finger under the line during the retrieve. This seems to have yielded results, however there is something irksome about having an arm taken out of play, and I suspect I've pulled hooks/missed strikes as consequence of fumbling things in the heat of the moment, as a result.

I came across the linedancer on my netscapades, and thought I'd give it a shot. Essentially, its a small plastic and metal clasp which when placed on the rod blank adds realistic, hands-free action to lures. The linedancer is not available in-stores, and I had to purchase mine via fleabay, for a little over $20 AUD delivered. For that money, you get two; no doubt these things cost a fraction of a cent to manufacture per item, but it is what it is.

I tested the linedancer yesterday in the river (pine) which runs at the back of my property. I'd tied on a jighead with a gulp minnow which was, as I'd hoped, completely uninteresting to anything at all. Right now the river is teeming with bass and yellowbelly due to the NPD gates having been opened--this leads to high concentrations of fish. However, I have no interest in catching freshwater species inasmuch as I don't eat fish which don't come out of the sea, and I am a fillet and release fisherman; I'm not interested in stressing something out for purposes of sport. I can confirm that this product does do exactly what it claims to. The effect is explicit, and you can feel it working. The real test will come during an actual hookup, as the linedancer does need to be taken out of action when this happens (this is as simple as removing the line from the linedancer itself, which is accomplished with the quick flick of a finger).

I also tied on a plastic bloodworm (starlo & bushy's) and the action granted to this lure by the linedancer was superb to the point this will be the first thing I chuck out during my next trip, targeting flathead.

The linedancer does feel solid, and I do not expect the metal to become malleable with consistent use.Available in three sizes, I ordered small, and this does fit very snugly on my rod blank and does not feel in jeopardy of coming loose and falling into the drink. If I could do my order over again, I would buy the medium size, which would grant me greater utility in using the linedancer on heavier rods (mine is currently fitted to a 1-3kg spinner). As of today and having tested it out, I'm happy with the linedancer. The exorbitant price tag seems, at least so far, the only con to this purchase.

Here's the video of the linedancer in action. Worth a watch, if only for the incredibly twee narration.






cheers
starling


----------



## Berger

Um. Call me old fashioned but why can't you wrap a bit of wire around your rod, cushioned with inner tube, to produce the same effect?


----------



## Guest

Berger said:


> Um. Call me old fashioned but why can't you wrap a bit of wire around your rod, cushioned with inner tube, to produce the same effect?


I suspect this wouldn't work as well, and would look very ugly and ridiculous.


----------



## Guest

Um call me even more old fashioned but you use a hand to hold the rod with these amazing articulated appendages that can perform the same task without an overpriced, ugly, ridiculous, feel deadening piece of junk attached to the rod.


----------



## Dodge

Berger said:


> Um. Call me old fashioned but why can't you wrap a bit of wire around your rod, cushioned with inner tube, to produce the same effect?


Mate has been done, and cost about 25c, was not bound but held it in place duct tape



starling said:


> I suspect this wouldn't work as well, and would look very ugly and ridiculous.


Mate it does work as well so is not ridiculous, it is however very ugly


----------



## Guest

nezevic said:


> Um call me even more old fashioned but you use a hand to hold the rod with these amazing articulated appendages that can perform the same task without an overpriced, ugly, ridiculous, feel deadening piece of junk attached to the rod.


Calmate, Nezevic; we live in a Liberal Capitalist Democracy, which means you don't have to buy one if you don't want to. No reason to have kittens over a simple review.

I did mention I have traditionally used a finger to get results achieved by the Linedancer, and gave a reason for choosing to buy one anyway. Unfortunately you don't seem to have made it to that part of paragraph 1 before have hip-fired a rage reply.

Epiphany; no matter what happens, somebody will find a way to take it far too seriously.


----------



## Guest

Dodge said:


> Berger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um. Call me old fashioned but why can't you wrap a bit of wire around your rod, cushioned with inner tube, to produce the same effect?
> 
> 
> 
> Mate has been done, and cost about 25c, was not bound but held it in place duct tape
> 
> 
> 
> starling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this wouldn't work as well, and would look very ugly and ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mate it does work as well so is not ridiculous, it is however very ugly
Click to expand...

Dodge--sorry, I should have said it would look ugly and ridiculous if _I _tried to make one. I don't think I could make necklace out of dried macaroni and fishing line.

I have couple of spares if you want one, they sent me two packets by mistake. I only ordered one. Just let me know by PM or whatever.

cheers
starling


----------



## Guest

Unfortunately I'm not and never will be feline so it's unlikely I'll have kittens. You chose to ridicule the post by Berger and dismiss it out of hand. Yet you seem to have taken offence when the same wording has been used to your post. See the nature of a public forum is that you get differing opinions. Opinions are valid as they are merely that, an opinion. In my opinion this is a piece of overpriced crap that will lessen the feel afforded to the angler by using a finger. By introducing unnecessary hardware to the rod, you are retarding the feel transmitted along the blank. By adding unnecessary hardware to the line you are retarding the feel afforded by using a finger to achieve the same result. If one must persist with adding stuff to your rod, then Dodge has illustrated that this is possible without the expense of $10 per unit.

In my opinion, for anyone considering this purchase, you'd be well advised to reconsider.


----------



## vermiculite

I remember reading about this on the other forum (pics included and a diy example). 
http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=16661


----------



## Guest

nezevic said:


> Unfortunately I'm not and never will be feline so it's unlikely I'll have kittens. You chose to ridicule the post by Berger and dismiss it out of hand. Yet you seem to have taken offence when the same wording has been used to your post. See the nature of a public forum is that you get differing opinions. Opinions are valid as they are merely that, an opinion. In my opinion this is a piece of overpriced crap that will lessen the feel afforded to the angler by using a finger. By introducing unnecessary hardware to the rod, you are retarding the feel transmitted along the blank. By adding unnecessary hardware to the line you are retarding the feel afforded by using a finger to achieve the same result. If one must persist with adding stuff to your rod, then Dodge has illustrated that this is possible without the expense of $10 per unit.
> 
> In my opinion, for anyone considering this purchase, you'd be well advised to reconsider.


Merely having an opinion does not entail that it is valid and must be implicitly respected, which is why statements such as (verbatim) "Opinions are valid because they are merely that, an opinion" make you come across like a petulant child, and moreover this grammatically shambolic sentence does not communicate a thing. Opinions must be qualified by research, data or experience, and since you have none with respect to the Linedancer, your opinion of said product is valueless.By contrast, my opinion, which is based on testing (albeit limited testing) is, ultimately, that the Linedancer works well, but is overpriced.

Furthermore and with respect to losing feel, spinning rods which fall into the IM6-8 graphite construction range are super sensitive and have a fast action, and the Linedancer is positioned a little after the second grip; we're not talking about Snyder Glas beach rods here. Think about it. Having used the Linedancer, I feel comfortable saying that whatever dampening effect there is transposed by it is negligible.

Due to your continued habit of posting glib, idiotic responses to my posts, I will not be entertaining you with any further responses either in this post, or future posts.


----------



## Guest

BigGee said:


> I can actually see where everyone is coming from here, all sides of the discussion.
> 
> To be honest I'd love to try one of these. Being the unfortunate owner of an affliction called RSI in both arms right along with rotator cuff in the shoulders (hey I had a rough life okay?), the old wrists aren't as good at putting an action on surface lures as they should be and eventually both my arms are aching like a bitch. This is one reason I really prefer trolling.
> 
> Red told me a trick one time of just holding my finger/hand on the line up from the reel to impart this action too (woops - just noticed you said that Starling). For some reason that works sometimes for me but not always.
> 
> I can see that one could be made for sure. But if they weren't that expensive, why the hell not?
> 
> If you want to sell that second one you got, PM me - I'll have my people call your people and we'll do something :lol:
> 
> Yep, I'd give one a crack. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> Gee


Gee, I do have a spare if you want one. Not sure how we do this, but since it weighs about the same as a letter I'm happy to post it to you for nothing, really. P.M me an address or whatever.

starling


----------



## ArWeTherYet

patwah said:


> Cant youtube, can someone post a picture, wanna see what it looks like?


----------



## ArWeTherYet

starling said:


> Due to your continued habit of posting glib, idiotic responses to my posts, I will not be entertaining you with any further responses either in this post, or future posts.


No! I think your reviews are great. None of the products you have reviewed would normally interest me enough to look at other wise. The linedancer looks neat.

Just ignore the negative posts, you get that on forums, especially if your new.

Keep on reviewing.


----------



## Guest

ArWeTherYet said:


> starling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Due to your continued habit of posting glib, idiotic responses to my posts, I will not be entertaining you with any further responses either in this post, or future posts.
> 
> 
> 
> No! I think your reviews are great. None of the products you have reviewed would normally interest me enough to look at other wise. The linedancer looks neat.
> 
> Just ignore the negative posts, you get that on forums, especially if your new.
> 
> Keep on reviewing.
Click to expand...

I'm still gonna do the reviews mate, I just have to learn to ignore the trolls.

cheers
starling


----------



## Guest

Perhaps you need an English lesson since you choose to belittle my use of the English language.



> opinion
> Pronunciation: /ə'pɪnjən/
> 
> Translate opinion | into French | into German | into Italian | into Spanish
> Definition of opinion
> noun
> 
> 1a view or judgement formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge: that, in my opinion, is right the area's residents share vociferous opinions about the future
> [mass noun] the beliefs or views of a group or majority of people: the changing climate of opinion
> an estimation of the quality or worth of someone or something: I had a higher opinion of myself than I deserved
> 
> 2a statement of advice by an expert on a professional matter: if in doubt, get a second opinion
> Law a barrister's advice on the merits of a case: the solicitor took counsel's opinion
> Law a formal statement of reasons for a judgement given: a dissenting opinion adjudged that the government had the right to protect 'the symbolic value of the flag'
> 
> Phrases
> 
> be of the opinion that
> believe or maintain that: the complainant being of the opinion that this provided grounds for legal proceedings
> difference of opinion
> a disagreement or mild quarrel: there was a difference of opinion between myself and the chief planner
> a matter of opinion
> something not capable of being proven either way: relativism tends to regard different beliefs as just a matter of opinion
> 
> Origin:
> 
> Middle English: via Old French from Latin opinio(n-), from the stem of opinari 'think, believe'
> 
> http://oxforddictionaries.com/definitio ... ?q=opinion





> petulant
> Pronunciation: /ˈpɛtjʊl(ə)nt/
> 
> Translate petulant | into German | into Italian | into Spanish
> Definition of petulant
> adjective
> 
> (of a person or their manner) childishly sulky or bad-tempered: he was moody and petulant a petulant shake of the head
> 
> Derivatives
> 
> petulantly
> adverb
> 
> Origin:
> 
> late 16th century (in the sense 'immodest'): from French pétulant, from Latin petulant- 'impudent' (related to petere 'aim at, seek'). The current sense (mid 18th century) is influenced by pettish
> 
> http://oxforddictionaries.com/definitio ... q=petulant


You chose to disregard and ridicule another forum member's valid response to your review. The petulance was in your second post of this thread. Hardly in the post calling you out for it.


----------



## Guest

nezevic said:


> Perhaps you need an English lesson since you choose to belittle my use of the English language.


I'm not sure what you hoped to accomplish by posting definitions of words I'd used correctly in previous posts. This seems.... counterproductive, if your aim is to denigrate me. I wasn't debating the correct usage of the word 'opinion'. That would be very, very petulant thing to do; I was merely pointing out the worthlessness of _your_ opinion.

If you're going to give me an English lesson, make sure your participles make sense first. Use 'chose' for the past tense, and 'choose' for the present tense.

In fact, this is such a spectacularly inane fail that I'm making it my new signature. Thanks for the best giggle, so far, of 2013.

Toodles

starling


----------



## Guest

Sorry buddy, but you are wrong. I used the present tense as this is a current discussion. If I was posting in regards to grammatical errors in a previous thread, I would have used the past tense "chose". As you defined opinion incorrectly, the first quote was to draw your attention to the oxford dictionary definition of the word "opinion". The second was for your reference.

I see you have now edited your previous response in order to denigrate me further. Well done. Might I suggest, if you choose to use the English language as a weapon, ensure that you get it right.

Out.


----------



## Guest

cjbfisher said:


> starling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you need an English lesson since you choose to belittle my use of the English language.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you hoped to accomplish by posting definitions of words I'd used correctly in previous posts. This seems.... counterproductive, if your aim is to denigrate me.
> 
> If you're going to give me an English lesson, make sure your participles make sense first. Use 'chose' for the past tense, and 'choose' for the present tense.
> 
> In fact, this is such a spectacularly inane fail that I'm making it my new signature. Thanks for the best giggle, so far, of 2013.
> 
> Toodles
> 
> starling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as I can see, Jon was correct, as you are still belittling his use of the english language.
> Now grow up, and leave the personal attacks for somewhere else. No-one is interested in reading this shit on here.
Click to expand...

CJ, this post started as a product review. Maybe the person with the look-it-up-in-the-dictionary mentality is the precocious one here. A friend will step up for a friend. I understand.


----------



## Dodge

starling said:


> I have couple of spares if you want one, they sent me two packets by mistake. I only ordered one. Just let me know by PM or whatever.


Thanks for the offer but will pass mate, as I leave the wire version permanently in place on the rod, to both line dance when needed, and also act as a hook/lure holder when the rod is not in use.


----------



## Guest

Still have one Linedancer left, Gee has snazzled one. PM if you want it, first in first served.

cheers
starling


----------



## scater

Geez calm down boys! And Starling, I would check my own grammar before critiquing someone else's. I'd also check the meaning of words like explicit, transpose and entail. Maybe that's just me, I'm a picky bugger. But remember, you cast the first stone.


----------



## anselmo

I have to wonder about the motivation of someone who joins a kayak fishing forum but doesn't own a kayak, who then starts posting quasi commercial 'reviews' and getting shirty when a difference of opinion is raised, and who notes his interests as Rhaphanidosis and pinchcocks


----------



## Guest

scater said:


> Geez calm down boys! And Starling, I would check my own grammar before critiquing someone else's. I'd also check the meaning of words like explicit, transpose and entail. Maybe that's just me, I'm a picky bugger. But remember, you cast the first stone.


If you read through the order, you'll find I'm not the one who is posting word definitions (confusingly, these proved my usage of the words in question was correct, which I find baffling). So no, I didn't cast the first stone. I merely gave Nezevic enough rope. Turns out s/he didn't need much, as is typically the case with any run-of-the-mil nitwit with a bee in their bonnet.

There isn't anything wrong with my usage of any of those words. If you can prove otherwise I'll stand corrected. Maybe transpose. Now that I think of it, that is pushing the convention a bit. In any case, it was I who got the English lecture. I don't claim to be a linguist and truthfully, when the green line appears in a word document to tell me my sentences have stopped making sense, I generally just ignore the green line. I don't claim to be an expert, but what I do not do is post sentences so riddled with grammatical error as to be reduced into incomprehensibility then audaciously offer English lessons. To wit:

"Opinions (note the plural) are valid because they are merely that, an opinion".

Now, even by the standards of somebody who works in Human Services, this is, I'm sure you'll agree, pretty special.

You know, I probably shouldn't have kept up my side of the argument (mostly because with Nezevic it is like playing playing ping pong against a drunk retarded child who has pincers instead of hands) but I find myself becoming increasingly intolerant with age.

In future reviews, I will handle things more pacifically.

cheers
starling


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Great as soon as we get someone vaguely interesting, they get hounded into suspension and inevitably into bandingdom, just cause they lack a few social skills.
Oh well back to sameness.


----------



## Scott

ArWeTherYet said:


> Great as soon as we get someone vaguely interesting, they get hounded into suspension and inevitably into bandingdom, just cause they lack a few social skills.
> Oh well back to sameness.


Sorry mate but moderator time is precious and we have better things to do in our personal and professional lives than deal with reports and complaints from long term members over wankers that just want to stir up shit


----------



## Ado

Personal attacks are not interesting. They are tiresome. The reviews were interesting, but what followed in both cases was not.


----------



## badmotorfinger

I thought Starling was one of the mods.


----------



## bildad

So what was the outcome of this?
I have noticed that Starling is no longer with us.
Did he leave voluntarily or was he axed?


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Scott said:


> Sorry mate but moderator time is precious and we have better things to do in our personal and professional lives than deal with reports and complaints from long term members over wankers that just want to stir up shit


Wasnt complaining, just lamenting the inevitable. The mods do a great job, the OP over stepped the mark and got what he had coming. Probably go somewhere else and get kicked off that as well.



> Did he leave voluntarily or was he axed?


Ninjas


----------



## anselmo

He broke the golden rule and played the man not the ball

Squish


----------



## fisherjayse

Opinions are like buttholes, we all got one...and they rarely the same.

Heaven help you experienced guys if he buys a kayak...he will review it and explain its pros and cons like an expert :twisted:


----------



## bildad

I wonder who the sook was that reported him?
Fair dinkum, Unless their was some deleted post that I didn't read I fail to see the problem.
I have been openly called a dickhead told that I would like to be bummed and called a racist and a homophobic on this forum, but I didn't go sooking to the mods cause I figured they had better things to do, and lets face it sticks and stones may break my bones.
From reading Starlings posts they were entertaining and when goaded he fired back with some pretty clever comments that weren't the least bit threatening or vulgar.
Dead set we are supposed to be fisherman and Kayak fishos at that, putting up with shitty weather, jet skis, stink boat wakes and all manner of wankers yelling abuse and whatever.
I have read way worse material than anything Starling said but if you have a couple of thousand posts up your sleeve and nobody complains, no problem.
In my experience taking the piss out of each other is a fishos tradition, and getting upset about it would only incur even more shit hanging comments.
........ this world is getting soft.
(If there was a deleted post that I am not aware of sorry for the rant)


----------



## Guest

The guy was a douche. He's gone. Let the radish go...


----------



## Alster99

No-one do a Linedancer review again ok? It upsets people.


----------



## Berger

fisherjayse said:


> Opinions are like buttholes, we all got one...and they rarely the same.


Yeah well it's easier to compare opinions than buttholes, surely, especially if both stink.

Personally, I was not particularly offended by what starling wrote, though he did seem a tad volatile and perhaps, sensing this, I shouldn't have lit the fuse. I hope he learns to avoid _ad hominem_ arguments in the future.

It's hard to make a comeback after a vivisection.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

The bloke was heckled on both of his reviews, it was plain from the first time that he didnt take too kindly to it. "ad hominem" as pointed out by bildad happens here regularly. Usually its best to test the waters with someone first before you have a dig. Not sure why the punctuation police need to come in afterwards and sink the boot in. 
Anyway whats done is done.


----------



## Berger

ArWeTherYet said:


> .
> "ad hominem" as pointed out by bildad .


As pointed out by me, you twit.

;-)


----------



## Berger

I notice you noticed my ;-) 
Context and intention is everything hey?

Bastard.

;-)


----------



## scoman

ArWeTherYet said:


> The bloke was heckled on both of his reviews, it was plain from the first time that he didnt take too kindly to it. "ad hominem" as pointed out by bildad happens here regularly. Usually its best to test the waters with someone first before you have a dig. Not sure why the punctuation police need to come in afterwards and sink the boot in.
> Anyway whats done is done.


Agree

In fact from what I can tell one of the hecklers from his first review, appeared in his second review to have another crack.

Starling had a bit to offer this forum in my humble opinion, but won't get the opportunity. This thread and another that starling started has now become a place for high fives and jokes at his expense. Meanwhile starling himself is left voiceless and lamenting the fact that rudeness and anti social behaviour is reserved for those with 1000 + thread counts.


----------



## Berger

Hmm. If I was being philosophical about this, I'd say the more radically different an opinion is from mine, the more I need to hear it. Personal attacks? Well, personally, I can deal with that. (Not that I felt them)


----------



## Cuda

scoman said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bloke was heckled on both of his reviews, it was plain from the first time that he didnt take too kindly to it. "ad hominem" as pointed out by bildad happens here regularly. Usually its best to test the waters with someone first before you have a dig. Not sure why the punctuation police need to come in afterwards and sink the boot in.
> Anyway whats done is done.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> In fact from what I can tell one of the hecklers from his first review, appeared in his second review to have another crack.
> 
> Starling had a bit to offer this forum in my humble opinion, but won't get the opportunity. This thread and another that starling started has now become a place for high fives and jokes at his expense. Meanwhile starling himself is left voiceless and lamenting the fact that rudeness and anti social behaviour is reserved for those with 1000 + thread counts.
Click to expand...

Only 36 posts to go to join the club then


----------



## scoman

Cuda said:


> scoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bloke was heckled on both of his reviews, it was plain from the first time that he didnt take too kindly to it. "ad hominem" as pointed out by bildad happens here regularly. Usually its best to test the waters with someone first before you have a dig. Not sure why the punctuation police need to come in afterwards and sink the boot in.
> Anyway whats done is done.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> In fact from what I can tell one of the hecklers from his first review, appeared in his second review to have another crack.
> 
> Starling had a bit to offer this forum in my humble opinion, but won't get the opportunity. This thread and another that starling started has now become a place for high fives and jokes at his expense. Meanwhile starling himself is left voiceless and lamenting the fact that rudeness and anti social behaviour is reserved for those with 1000 + thread counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only 36 posts to go to join the club then
Click to expand...

Indeed, then I can unleash the real me!!


----------



## Cuda

;-)


----------

